

Fourth Circuit uphold harsh piracy punishment against Eighth Amendment challenge - CapitalistCartr
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2015/08/24/fourth-circuit-upholds-harsh-piracy-punishment-against-eighth-amendment-challenge/

======
LeoSolaris
Given the forum, I was expecting yet another copyright infringement case being
mislabeled as piracy. Nice to see a story about actual pirates in
international waters.

